

Drinking Dom Pérignon On A F#ing Boat - mittal
http://www.mittal.vc/2013/10/28/drinking-dom-perignon-on-a-fing-boat/

======
taternuts
for some reason I clicked through thinking it was about f#

~~~
cafard
I didn't think it was about F#, and I didn't click through, but indeed I
noticed the functional language right there.

So how many MLs of champagne do you expect?

------
EugeneOZ
some crappy sticked box in left corner hides part of text.

